# What to pair with a Montecristo No. 4?



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

So, I'm ordering a fiver of these and need something to pair with it but I have no idea cause I've never had this stick , any suggestions?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

demo said:


> So, I'm ordering a fiver of these and need something to pair with it but I have no idea cause I've never had this stick , any suggestions?


I enjoy most cigars with a cup of coffee. The Monte 4 is no exception!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

A lighter.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Had one a couple weeks back with a glass of pinot noir, and that was ok. About halfway though the cigar I was given a cappuccino, and it was great! That was new...usually I hate a coffee with a cigar, but perhaps its the blend or type that I get wrong?


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually have coffee with my cigars, so guess this'll be no exception  just seeing if there was any liquor that would pair amazing


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Coffee most of the time but sometimes just a Diet Coke unless the cigar is already to sweet.


----------

